# Thomas Hardy's Ale vintage 1989



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

I picked up an interesting oddity today, a bottle of 1989 vintage Thomas Hardy's Ale. That in itself isn't interesting (other than being a nice beer that's about hit its stride in terms of age), but the serial number certainly is:










This is the first bottle ever produced from the limited production of 1989 batch Thomas Hardy's Ale.

Now rather than go to a beer forum and as my first post ask "Is this worth anything?" and get flamed to hell, I figured I'd ask here first.

So... is this worth anything?


----------

